# Recommended AV Receiver with HDMI in and Component (YPbPr) Out



## tv sci-fi fan (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi, my sister recently received a bigger TV than what she was using. It's 55" but unfortunately it's an older model, kinda like one of those big boxy rear-projection type tv's. It has no HDMI or DVI inputs but has component (YPbPr) inputs. Her blu-ray player only has HDMI out on it....so does anyone have a good recommendation for an AV receiver that can allow her to watch blu-ray movies on this tv? It doesn't have to have all the bells and whistles, just being able to allow HDMI input for blu-ray and output that onto her component-only TV is what the main feature it needs to have. I just need some brand and model #'s that are recommended and I can go search around on ebay, kijiji, retail stores, etc.

Thanks in advance to all those that can help me out! Greatly appreciated 
Cheers!!!!


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Something like this for $40 would allow you (her) to interface HDMI>TV, so hook up the Blu-ray, or select any HDMI AVR. Including one the same brand as the player, so one less remote?

cheers


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

ajinfla said:


> Something like this for $40 would allow you (her) to interface HDMI>TV, so hook up the Blu-ray, or select any HDMI AVR. Including one the same brand as the player, so one less remote?
> 
> cheers


Very cool. I have an 18 old 32" Toshiba TV with a great picture that refuses to die


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Yeah, but they'll probably charge you $120 for it up there.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

ajinfla said:


> Yeah, but they'll probably charge you $120 for it up there.


Yeah most likely :rolleyesno:


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

http://www.thesource.ca/estore/product.aspx?product=1517009


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Andre said:


> http://www.thesource.ca/estore/product.aspx?product=1517009


I would need it to convert the other way..from HDMI to component video


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX47009


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-electronics/...ter/559095015?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------

